# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Scadenza termini ricorso tributario

## caesar

A seguito di un'istanza di accertamento con adesione, l'AdE nn ha dato nessuna risposta in merito. Intanto sono trascorsi i 90 gg per proporre ricorso in commissione tributaria. 
Cosa bisogna fare? L'AdE è tenuta a rispondere alle istanze di accertamento entro 15 gg? In questo caso è ancora possibile proporre ricorso in commissione tributaria? 
Grazie!

----------


## paolab

> A seguito di un'istanza di accertamento con adesione, l'AdE nn ha dato nessuna risposta in merito. Intanto sono trascorsi i 90 gg per proporre ricorso in commissione tributaria? 
> Cosa bisogna fare? L'AdE è tenuta a rispondere alle istanze di accertamento entro 15 gg? In questo caso è ancora possibile proporre ricorso in commissione tributaria? 
> Grazie!

  l'istanza di accertamento con adesione sospende per 90 giorni i termini per la proposizione del ricorso... che in pratica diventano di 150 giorni.
quindi devi verificare bene la data di notifica e da quella contare i giorni; se non sono trascorsi i 150 giorni fai ancora in tempo a fare il ricorso...
Strano che l'agenzia non ti abbia convocato dopo (circa 15 giorni)... è obbligata a farlo.... sicuro vero che è stata presentata istanza di accertamento con adesione????  :EEK!:

----------


## Alex99

> l'istanza di accertamento con adesione *sospende per 90 giorni* i termini per la proposizione del ricorso... che* in pratica diventano di 150 giorni*.
> quindi devi verificare bene la data di notifica e da quella contare i giorni; se non sono trascorsi i 150 giorni fai ancora in tempo a fare il ricorso...
> Strano che l'agenzia non ti abbia convocato dopo (circa 15 giorni)... è obbligata a farlo.... sicuro vero che è stata presentata istanza di accertamento con adesione????

  Innanzi tutto mi è duopo salutare tutti Voi e presentarmi, essendo questo il mio primo messaggio nel forum.
Il mio nome è Alessandro, Dottore Commercialista in Bari. 
Colgo l'occasione fornitami da questa discussione per puntualizzare una questione che proprio in questi giorni mi sta interessando professionalmente, considerato che dalla locale CTP mi è stata notificata una sentenza di inammissibilità per un ricorso che è stato dichiarato "tardivo". 
atto notificato il 26/10/2007;
istanza di accertamento con adesione presentata il 27/12/2007;
ricorso presentato il 26/03/2008. 
la commissione accogliendo l'eccezione dell'AdE ha sommato i due termini 60+90 gg non considerando il dettato del  comma 3 dellart. 6 D.Lgs. 218/97 secondo cui i termini  per l'impugnazione *"sono sospesi per un periodo di novanta giorni dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza del contribuente*. 
in sostanza considerano un termine unico (150 gg) dalla data di notifica, piuttosto che computare i giorni di sospensione a partire dall'istanza, quindi dal 27/12/2007, visto che 25 e 26 dicembre (come ogni anno) sono festivi.
Che ve ne pare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Innanzi tutto mi è duopo salutare tutti Voi e presentarmi, essendo questo il mio primo messaggio nel forum.
> Il mio nome è Alessandro, Dottore Commercialista in Bari. 
> Colgo l'occasione fornitami da questa discussione per puntualizzare una questione che proprio in questi giorni mi sta interessando professionalmente, considerato che dalla locale CTP mi è stata notificata una sentenza di inammissibilità per un ricorso che è stato dichiarato "tardivo". 
> atto notificato il 26/10/2007;
> istanza di accertamento con adesione presentata il 27/12/2007;
> ricorso presentato il 26/03/2008. 
> la commissione accogliendo l'eccezione dell'AdE ha sommato i due termini 60+90 gg non considerando il dettato del  comma 3 dellart. 6 D.Lgs. 218/97 secondo cui i termini  per l'impugnazione *"sono sospesi per un periodo di novanta giorni dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza del contribuente*. 
> in sostanza considerano un termine unico (150 gg) dalla data di notifica, piuttosto che computare i giorni di sospensione a partire dall'istanza, quindi dal 27/12/2007, visto che 25 e 26 dicembre (come ogni anno) sono festivi.
> Che ve ne pare?

  Ciao Alessandro, e benvenuto nel forum ! 
Mi chiedo: come mai hai presentato ricorso il 26/3 ?
Non sei stato convocato dall'ade nei 15 gg dal 27/12 ?

----------


## Alex99

> Ciao Alessandro, e benvenuto nel forum ! 
> Mi chiedo: come mai hai presentato ricorso il 26/3 ?
> Non sei stato convocato dall'ade nei 15 gg dal 27/12 ?

  Grazie Danilo. 
Convocazione oltre i 15 gg (primi di febbraio), avviato  il contraddittorio, poi siamo andati avanti di rinvio in rinvio per tentare l'accordo, come da verbali, fin quasi allo spirare del termine... esito negativo! 
nelle more, il ricorso era già pronto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie Danilo. 
> Convocazione oltre i 15 gg (primi di febbraio), avviato  il contraddittorio, poi siamo andati avanti di rinvio in rinvio per tentare l'accordo, come da verbali, fin quasi allo spirare del termine... esito negativo! 
> nelle more, il ricorso era già pronto.

  Ok. 
Mi rendo conto che il tutto si gioca sul filo di lana .... tutto sta al Giudice, se considerare o meno i giorni festivi come non computabili come "ultimo giorno"  :Frown:  
La nostra opinione è assolutamente irrilevante.

----------


## Alex99

> Ok. 
> Mi rendo conto che il tutto si gioca sul filo di lana .... tutto sta al Giudice, se considerare o meno i giorni festivi come non computabili come "ultimo giorno"  
> La nostra opinione è assolutamente irrilevante.

  già,   :Frown:  
tuttavia intendo appellare,  facendo molto affidamento proprio sul contenuto  del  comma 3 dellart. 6 D.Lgs. 218/97 che,  da un'interpretazione squisitamente letterale ed in assenza di altre norme che dispongono diversamente,  pare darmi pienamente conforto loddove fa *espresso riferimento esclusivamente alla data di presentazione dell'istanza*. 
D'altra parte, avrebbero certamente avuto ragione loro *se avessi presentato l'istanza in qualsiasi altra data*. 
Per spiegare meglio il concetto allegherò due "calendari" che utilizzerò  per l'appello, dei quali 
1) il primo ipotizza la presentazione dell'istanza il 24/12/07 (ma il risultato non sarebbe cambiato considerata qualsiasi altra data), 
2) il secondo riporta il computo dei termini  nel caso specifico.

----------


## fabioalessandro

mah secondo me i festivi vanno cmq computati

----------


## Alex99

> mah secondo me i festivi vanno cmq computati

  su cosa fondi questa convinzione ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

sul fatto che la legge non dice nulla al riguardo tranne che per la scadenza il sabato e domenica o festivi
che poi siano cosi pignoni in commissione non saprei
ora dovrò discuteree un ricorso presentato il giorno dopo il compimento dei 60 giorni
voglio proprio vedere

----------

